# Koi in 5000l Teich?



## TobiasOE (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

habe einen 5000l Teich incl Bachlauf und spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir 2 Kois anzuschaffen, wäre das möglich in diesem Teich? Achso, er ist 1,20 m tief. Das die Kois sich der Teichgröße nicht anpassen ist richtig oder?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi in 5000l Teich?*

Hallo Tobias, 

ich würds lassen, richtig Spaß hast Du nur mit mehr als 2 Koi ... und für mehr als 2 ist Dein Becken etwas klein. Andere Fische, oder auch gar keine Fische ist vermutlich viel interessanter als nur zwei einsame Koi. 
Denk dran, das Du für Koi so einiges mehr an Technik brauchst. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## PyroMicha (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi in 5000l Teich?*

Hallo,

wie wuzzel schon schrieb, ist der Teich doch etwas zu klein.
Koi fühlen sich m.M.n. erst ab fünf Tieren wohl (Schwarmfisch).
Und dann brauchst Du auch noch eine gut Filterung, sonst
verdreckt dein Teich schnell. 
Man sagt doch pro Koi pauschal 1000-2000 liter je Tier.
Da hat jeder seine eigene Faustformel  .
Ich würde vermutlich mehr richtung 2000 Liter tendieren.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi in 5000l Teich?*



			
				TobiasOE schrieb:
			
		

> Das die Kois sich der Teichgröße nicht anpassen ist richtig oder?



Richtig, liegt nur am Wasser und am Futter. Ist alles Top, dann wachsen sie dir über den Kopf.
Natürlich spielt auch die Herkunft eine Rolle.

Aber bei 5000 Litern ? Lass es bitte


----------

